# Schwinn Typhoon



## Ted

I'm looking for an early 60's men's Schwinn Typhoon.  I have no idea whay the going price is for one in good shape.  I've looked on EBAY but the prices are all over the place.  

What do you guys think is a ballpark price for one of these bikes?

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## ccr

$50 for your average 40 year old everyday single speed rider. more for really nice paint or a 2 speed. the rarer Typhoons are the three speeds (only made 1 or 2 years late in the 60s) and the first year (1962) they had twin straightbar frames (not super rare but highly collectible because of the one year thing).

id say they top out at 150 around here for really nice typhoons.


----------



## Ted

Thanks for the estimate.  What would make it really good?  I'm really not looking for rare, I'm looking for one just like the first bike I ever bought with my own (paper route) money.  I seem to recall I paid $96 for it brand new.


----------



## greenephantom

Since the Typhoon line didn't come stock with any accessories (tank, racks, light, etc.), the main measure of value on these bikes is the paint condition and the overall condition. 

   Ideally you're looking for a bike that some kid rode for a season, got a flat, and then the bike was hung up in the garage for the next 40+ years.  That would be a "really nice" bike, and would likely go for more than $150. 

   If you're just looking for something that's servicable, then look for decent original paint and wheels that aren't bent or wonked.  You'd also be looking for the fenders and chainguard to be intact and not badly dinged.

   Any old bike you get should be fully overhauled (re-greased) before you ride it.  It'll last much longer and it'll actually be fun to ride.  The original pedals are usually pretty junky, and are easy to replace.  The tires for the S-7 wheels are a special Schwinn size, 571 Bead Seat Diameter.

    Good luck with the hunt.
   Cheers, Geoff


----------



## walter branche

*24 inch red typhoon-nice original condition 50.00*

50.00 plus shipping,wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Ted

Thanks for the info.  There was a bike in Colorado on EBay for $100.  Seemed too high, but I don't have enough experience to know.  It was a pick up only, but other bikes for $50 dollars had at least $50 dollars worth of shipping. I guess I'll keep looking.

Sorry, I'm looking for a "26 wheel bike.

Ted...


----------



## Mybluevw

Are you looking for a particular color? Do you want a bike to restore or one that is in good OG condition? Any particular year?


----------



## Ted

As I said earlier, this is all about getting something similar to the first bike I bought with my own money.  To be perfect it would be black and made in 1964, but I'm really not that picky.  I can do all the mechanical work myself, but I've never done wuch frame repair or sheet metal work.  So, I'd prefer it to be in pretty good shape, but really price is my main consideration.  Nostalgia doth make saps of us all, but I'm really looking for a deal.  It will be ridden, not restored and stored.


----------



## drabe

*Typhoon*



Ted said:


> Thanks for the estimate.  What would make it really good?  I'm really not looking for rare, I'm looking for one just like the first bike I ever bought with my own (paper route) money.  I seem to recall I paid $96 for it brand new.




Here's one I re-did for my son. It's a 26", originally built in '72. It's all original paint, all I did was buff it out and re-grease everything, new tires, etc... 
I did have everything else re-chromed, except for the rims (a big ticket item). 

It's hard for me to put a value on it, since it came out so nice, plus my son loves the attention it gets. 
I told my son he's keeping it forever or giving it back to me.

I originally gave $20.00 for it, but after the chrome, etc., I probably wouldn't take less than $350.00 for it now. 






Keep and eye out, especially at estate sales, I've found several at those. 
Put the word out to your neighbors and friends too, you never know what'll turn up.


----------



## Ted

Nice job!  Part of my problem finding items is that I live in a small town in a small population state (New Mexico).  It's pretty slim pickins' around here.  I assume larger cities equal more estate sales and other opportunities.


----------



## drabe

Like I said though, put the word out. 
I just recently joined a 'classic' bike group here in Houston that rides every Sunday and these guys seem to have huge bike collections (some going back to the '30s and '40s). 
I asked them how they found them and they all said 'word of mouth'. 
There's also Craigslist and local papers (you might even place an ad). 
Seems like everyone I talk to either has an old bike in their garage or knows a neighbor who does. Getting to let go of them is another issue.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Typhoons- Detroit Area*

I paid under $100.00 for a 26" '62 straightbar,in need of some tlc. The paint/decals are a 6,but the painted wheels/tires and the chrome are an 8.5 It just needed to be cleaned and regreased,it rides like new.I just sold a rat 26" '64 for $100. It's mechanically perfect and the new owner was happy to get it. I think the prices are strictly regional,but the fancier middleweights are really driving up the prices of the Typhoons. My 2 cents.

Pat


----------



## mdtrek

*yeah put the word out*

I started collecting old bikes from the 60s and 50s so far and I have got several bikes by just asking people.  Most less than $10 or free. I live in the midwest and there are lots around my area.  Good luck in finding one or several.  Persistence pays.


----------

